# Drill press type mortiser



## Oldjim (Aug 2, 2015)

I need help on attaching the base of this unit to the drill press plate.
Do I need a separate base to allow mortising to a wider depth from the base plate fence? The bolt holes in the plate and base don't allow this when the bolts align. Looks like I would need a sliding separate base. Thanks!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't exactly understand*

The holes in the fence/base may not align with the holes in the DP table? That's not surprising, since a one size fits all usually doesn't fit all. So, now what? drill some new holes in one or the other? Use some clamps to secure the fence? Use a secondary 2 X 3' board with holes located for the table and holes into the fence, is probably what I would do. You can use lag screws in both places OR 5/16" bolts should also work.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you can make a 3/4" plywood base and attach everything to that. then attach the base to the drill table.


----------

